# Forced update



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm trying to update to 21.8.3.RC2 so I can enable CEC. I've tried connecting via the "Network" setting multiple times but it always says"Succeeded", not "Pending Restart". Am I doing it right, or is there another way to do it?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Odd. It seems like it was pushed to everyone this week. You sure you don’t have it already


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Yup. I have 2 Bolts, nil on either.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

A J Ricaud said:


> Yup. I have 2 Bolts, nil on either.


And your running hydra?


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

No.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

A J Ricaud said:


> No.


CEC requires Hydra


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

I guess I'm out of luck. I won't go to Hydra. Thank for that.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm sure by this point you now realize that a release that starts with "21.", like 21.8.3.RC2, is Hydra, correct?


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> I'm sure by this point you now realize that a release that starts with "21.", like 21.8.3.RC2, is Hydra, correct?


No, I didn't know that. I can only hope that they add CEC functionality to TE3.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

A J Ricaud said:


> No, I didn't know that. I can only hope that they add CEC functionality to TE3.


Probably less likely? @TiVo_Ted has stated here that the new tech. will be brought to TE4.


----------



## jesrush (Nov 7, 2015)

CEC will not come to non-hydra. Just go to hydra, after 2 weeks of grumbling you'll get used to it, and then once you turn on auto-commercial skip through IFTTT you'll *dig* it and your wife will turn to you say, "This is kind of awesome," like mine did.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

A J Ricaud said:


> No, I didn't know that. I can only hope that they add CEC functionality to TE3.


Like Mike said, very unlikely.

Scott


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jesrush said:


> CEC will not come to non-hydra. Just go to hydra, after 2 weeks of grumbling you'll get used to it, and then once you turn on auto-commercial skip through IFTTT you'll *dig* it and your wife will turn to you say, "This is kind of awesome," like mine did.


Or like many other people you can decide CEC has never worked well enough to be reliable and going from a simple consistent UI to the travesty that is Hydra isn't worth it for you, obviously YMMV.


----------

